# My Collection Is Up For Grabs.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadly, my interest in pocket watches has declined...to the extent that I never wear them anymore. Therefore, I have decided to put the few that I have up for sale this coming weekend. They will be in the SC (sales corner) for those of you who don't tend to venture out of here very often. A couple of excellent GF (gold filled) American PW's,(Waltham and Hamilton) unusual GF double Albert, GF sovereign case and a lovely Amethyst spinner fob. So....come Saturday morning, head straight to the SC and pick up some beauties!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, dear, does this mean I've got to stay in on Saturday morning? :buba:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmm. Pity I don't have enough posts to be able to view the SC :wallbash:

Still saves my bank account taking a hammering!!!! :lol:

David


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck with your sales, I tend to struggle with pocket watch stuff though


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Dammit! Too late and too few posts. Would there ever be a time when the minimum posts required would drop to, say 20?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Due to no interest so far, price reductions tomorrow....and then *they will* be bargains. Miss out...lose out. :yes:


----------

